# Current Non-Operatic Watching



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I figure that since the rise of the concert DVD is coming into its own there ought to be a thread about them, and I haven't seen one yet. So here it is: What non-operatic DVDs are you watching?

I'll start at the absolute low point possible; it only goes uphill from here, folks.










PDQ Bach in Houston: We Have a Problem!

PDQ Bach classics: he drops into the stage via a rope, plays the wine bottle with such virtuosity that he's in a stupor before the end of the designated piece, commentates on one of the great plays of the century, and drives the orchestra away from its seats in sheer terror. The most tragic waste of a Juilliard education in the history of music, Peter Schickele makes even Florence Foster Jenkins look good.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

I was at a CD store and saw a DVD of Brendel plays Schubert. Why would I buy it on DVD? Do I need to watch his fingers while listening to it?

I watched that today:








was an unique experience


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

World Violist said:


> I'll start at the absolute low point possible; it only goes uphill from here, folks.


Now, let's not be too harsh. I confess while on the verge of dozing off I almost enjoyed the Unbegun Symphony the most on this disc. I even endured it a couple of times trying to figure out all the stolen -- I mean "borrowed" passages.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm currently watching the DvD of St. Matthews Passion that came with my complete J.S. Bach on the Brilliant Classics label. 

Rogers Covey-Crump tenor (Evangelist)
Michael George bass (Christus)
Emma Kirkby soprano
Michael Chance alto
Martyn Hill tenor
David Thomas bass
Choir of King's College, Cambridge
Choir of Jesus College, Cambridge
Brandenburg Consort leader Roy Goodman
Stephen Cleobury


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Brilliant document of Mitropoulos conducting a rehearsal... without a score.


----------

